# Need Advice



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi All.

I live in Dubai and wis to set up my first HT system. I have seen these brands of speakers - Polk Audio RTi series, Focal Chorus 700 hseries and Magnat 600 series and Denon, marantz , Yamaha and Pioneer receivers. I am a bit confused as to which receiver goes well with which speaker - I liked the sound of Focal and Polk Audio speakers. But the Focal sounded very flat with Denon receivers. I understand that Denon is a reliable brand. 

I will be obliged if you could guide with your valuable advice on which brand to choose. My budeget for both speakers and receiver is 4000 dollars.

Look forward to your feedback.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

First of all... welcome to the Shack!

Speaker selection will play a far greater roll in the sound of your system than the receiver you pick. I would even go as far as to say that in a blind listening test you would not be able to tell the difference between any of those receivers. They are all high quality.

Purchase the speakers that you think sound the best, and purchase the receiver that has the features you are looking for. HDMI inputs, video processing, HD audio processing, power requirements, room eq etc... $4000 ought to get you a very nice system . I know this may sound vague but it's the best way to purchase your system. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

I will second thxgoon's advice. I also believe there is very little difference in most quality avr's out there these days, the biggest difference is the way the speakers present the sounds, ie. forward or laid back, bright/lively or dull/muted. Only you will know the sound and speaker you will like, get out there and listen to as many as possible till you find the ones you like the best.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack Vedantha,

As has been mentioned go with what you like. The difference you heard with the Denon may have most likely been because it was set up with another set of speakers using the Audyssey EQ that it has built in. Another good brand of receiver is Onkyo, Harmon Kardon and Marantz. My personal preference is Onkyo particularly the 806 and up They have the best bang for buck right now.
For speakers you have a great varietys to choose from. Listen to many and let your ears tell you what you like.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Gentlemen, thank you very much for the inputs. I shall go again to the dealer and try as you all have suggested. Shall keep you posted.

Thanks once again.


----------

